# مييييييين طفا النور ..؟؟؟؟



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*




*​


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*

*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*​


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*​


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*




*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*



*​


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2012)

*





أكبر مشاكل الأناره والمياه
* ​


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

* الى وزير الكهربا
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 .

 اللهـى يكهربوك مـع جاموسة هبلة يا بعيد x@
 حاسس انى قاعد مع اشباح ف البيت *_*


*


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
تحفففففففففففه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك حببتي
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

هههههههههههــ
تجميعة هآيلة
موضوع آلكهربآ بقى حديث آلعصر للمصريين 
ربنآ كبير بقى :t23: ..



.،
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2012)

شوف من امتى الكهرباء بدات تاخذ موقف
[YOUTUBE]GPK0Fc-fLDQ&feature=g-logo-xit[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أغسطس 2012)

انت حكاية ولكن يكفى انك منور المنتدى


----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## joy* (6 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههه توبيك جامد


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

*لولا الموبيل ابو كشاف كنت اتخبطت 
 في 15 عمود وعملت 6 حوادث
  واتخبطت في 20 بني ادم*


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

*احنا في زمن اللي معاه موبيل*
*بكشاف بيمشي يتفشخر بيه*​


----------



## oesi no (9 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

*لو النور فضل يقطع بالطريقه دي لمدة شهر*

* الموبيل ابو كشاف تمنه هيوصل ل 3000 جنيه*

* والايفون هيوصل ل150 جنيه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أغسطس 2012)

*صورة لمواطنين نزلوا من سيارات المترو المعطلة ومشيوا محطة كاملة في عز الحر بسبب قطع الكهرباء عن شبكة المترو !!!!
2012-08-09 11:04:59 







	صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)

*قنديل: تصدير الكهرباء لغزة لا يؤثر على مصر*
*لا واسمه قنديل 
منور بجد ههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*إنقطاع الكهرباء سيسبب إنفجار فى مشكلة الزيادة السكانية فمواليد هذه السنة سيكونوا أكثر عددا من مواليد أى من السنوات السابقة بمراحل بسبب إنقطاع الكهرباء المتكرر.
*


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## MaRiNa G (12 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
كفاية مرسي والجماعة منورين مصر...هنعوز ايه اكتر من كده


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*
*​*



​*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*





** تكريم أول أسرة مصرية تتبع تعليمات ترشيد الكهرباء ، 
و التي تم نشرها من  قبل 
رئيس الوزراء / هشام قنديل المللقب(قطونيل)*​


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*




*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*



*


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## mero_engel (13 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بجد ضحكت ضحك 
موضوع تحفه 
متابعه


----------

